# Nuovo DPCM: "coprifuoco" alle 23 e militari in strada.



## admin (3 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2020)

La Cina non è più vicina. E' qui.

Comunque, possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo ma ci hanno completamente rovinato e stravolto la vita. Come già scritto, le 23 rappresentano l'orario di ingresso nei locali. Non di chiusura.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.



Nuovo orario spacciatori e vagabondi extracomunitari: 23:00 PM - 05:00 AM (mascherina discrezionale).


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nuovo orario spacciatori e vagabondi extracomunitari: 23:00 PM - 05:00 AM (mascherina discrezionale).



Ci sarebbe da ridere ma purtroppo ce da piangere. Ma il Fascista dittatore è Salvini...


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Cina non è più vicina. E' qui.
> 
> Comunque, possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo ma ci hanno completamente rovinato e stravolto la vita. Come già scritto, le 23 rappresentano l'orario di ingresso nei locali. Non di chiusura.



Eh ma il fascista dittatore è Salvini, loro sono liberali e democratici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.



Lunedì chiuderò l'attività, non c'è la faccio più a continuare così, sono alla soglia della pazzia e vi garantisco che stavolta ci scappano i morti


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.



E' stato bello raga  mi sa che mi devo trovare altri lavori.


----------



## mabadi (3 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nuovo orario spacciatori e vagabondi extracomunitari: 23:00 PM - 05:00 AM (mascherina discrezionale).



mascherina full face obbligatoria...


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' stato bello raga  mi sa che mi devo trovare altri lavori.



Non vorrei essere in te, visto che lavori nel mondo della musica, ti stanno tagliando le gambe. Ti conviene lasciare il paese.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' stato bello raga  mi sa che mi devo trovare altri lavori.



Come ti capisco... Ti auguro il meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.



l'esercito lo dovrebbero mettere per controllare le risorse, altro che.

in ogni modo questo ha già più senso delle mascherine all'aperto, ma non credo sarà molto utile...


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da ridere ma purtroppo ce da piangere. Ma il Fascista dittatore è Salvini...



Purtroppo non ero ironico, amico.



mabadi ha scritto:


> mascherina full face obbligatoria...



Eh sì.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' stato bello raga  mi sa che mi devo trovare altri lavori.



Non trovarti un altro lavoro, mantieni il lavoro e trovati un'altro paese (se possibile).


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' stato bello raga  mi sa che mi devo trovare altri lavori.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lunedì chiuderò l'attività, non c'è la faccio più a continuare così, sono alla soglia della pazzia e vi garantisco che stavolta ci scappano i morti



forza è una questione che non può durare più di qualche mese ancora. se avete resistito fino ad ora non sarà certo questo a fermarvi.


----------



## Rikyg83 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Detto che mi dispiace per tutti voi che avrete nell'immediato problemi (ma i problemi ci saranno per tutti, tranne che per i dipendenti pubblici), qui il problema è un altro, altroché la dittatura, o la disputa tra negazionismo e "virus da moriremo tutti"...Il problema è sempre quello, la tenuta del sistema sanitario.
I contagi crescono e siamo appena ad ottobre.
Incombono i virus parainfluenzali e in inverno arriverà l'influenza.
Il virus non si è ammorbidito, ma semplicemente lo scorso marzo c'era la combo virus influenzale+coronavirus che è stato letale per tante persone, combo che non c'era in estate.
Ergo: partiamo con il coprifuoco alle 23, ma temo che il coprifuoco presto sarà modificato alle 21...scommettiamo? Piano piano procederemo verso il lockdown (come sperano in tanti, Burioni in primis).
Francamente non so più cosa pensare.
Confidavo in un "ammorbidimento" del virus. Invece non abbiamo neanche vaccino anti-influenzale a sufficienza per tutta la popolazione. Ancora le mamme mandano i figli a scuola con l'influenza, tanto per citare un esempio. 
Ma poi questa recrudescenza dei contagi, è davvero da imputare ai giovani e alla movida?
Hanno inciso i tanti vacanzieri e viaggi all'estero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forza è una questione che non può durare più di qualche mese ancora. se avete resistito fino ad ora non sarà certo questo a fermarvi.



Il problema vero é che da sto governo di criminali mi aspetto misure sempre peggiori, in qualsiasi caso. Non si può vivere con questa angoscia, non si parla di difficoltà economiche o che altro, ma proprio l'impossibilità di lavorare perché qualcuno ha deciso di chiudere di nuovo tutto (senza alcuna ragione per farlo)


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ero ironico, amico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me fa che per gli spacciatori nel parchetto davanti a casa mia più volte segnalati nessuno fa nulla se non fermarli con la polizia e poi trovarseli ancora per strada perché non si sa. Ma io alle 23 devo stare a casa se no l'esercito mi arresta. Mi manda in bestia!


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida.



Ormai le possibilità sono due.. o si torna alla vita normale, e chissene del virus dove a vivere saranno i più forti. Oppure Apri - chiudi - apri-chiudi...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ero ironico, amico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guarda che negli altri paesi non è per nulla diverso. Le chiusure notturne sono praticamente ovunque..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il problema vero é che da sto governo di criminali mi aspetto misure sempre peggiori, in qualsiasi caso. Non si può vivere con questa angoscia, non si parla di difficoltà economiche o che altro, ma proprio l'impossibilità di lavorare perché qualcuno ha deciso di chiudere di nuovo tutto (senza alcuna ragione per farlo)



non hanno chiuso tutto, anzi ancora non c'è chiuso niente quindi stiamo a vedere... la vita non è solo lavoro, anzi bisogna lavorare per vivere non vivere per lavorare. 
al di la delle difficoltà economiche che magari neanche hai, avrai altre 1000 cose da portare avanti. 

io non lo so ma non credo che inciderà molto questa cosa sul tuo tipo di lavoro. prova ad esser positivo.


----------



## Devil man (3 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai le possibilità sono due.. o si torna alla vita normale, e chissene del virus dove a vivere saranno i più forti. Oppure Apri - chiudi - apri-chiudi...



Gli Inglesi hanno provato con la prima soluzione poi gli sono implosi gli ospedali


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda che negli altri paesi non è per nulla diverso. Le chiusure notturne sono praticamente ovunque..



Sì, ci credo, ma infatti questa cosa ha radici globali. Seguendo le radici si arriva molto lontano, forse c'è da proseguire in direzione Est.

Poi noi itagliani ci mettiamo del nostro.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'esercito lo dovrebbero mettere per controllare le risorse, altro che.
> 
> in ogni modo questo ha già più senso delle mascherine all'aperto, ma non credo sarà molto utile...



Tutti palliativi; 

Non esiste soluzione ottimale, ormai dopo quasi 1 anno anche i meno scaltri dovrebbero averlo capito.

Che disastro hanno combinato i musi gialli...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2020)

Il forno dove lavora mio padre ha chiuso oggi, ormai non arrivava più nessun ordine da pub e locali vari, più caterve di roba da pagare che mai verranno pagate... In un modo o nell'altro sono andati avanti tipo per 40 anni, era mia convinzione che alla fine l'avrebbero sfangata ancora e invece nada

Sta gente non ha idea del massacro che ha creato. Chi sta chiudendo era gente che lavorava da una vita e avrebbe continuato a lavorare. Gente che ha passato i 60 anni non può certo riciclarsi e trovare altro ora.

Voglio proprio vedere come si farà con le pensioni e sussidi tra un paio di anni, a pagarli erano proprio le persone che stanno chiudendo.

Nel frattempo dipendenti pubblici a stipendio pieno, bonus insegnanti da 500 euro da spendersi in stupidate ancora confermato ecc...


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2020)

Calcolate che siamo solo ad ottobre e fa ancora caldo. Qui da me è tranquillamente da mezze maniche. A novembre dicembre sarà il delirio. Penso che un nuovo lockdown non sia manco quotato. Già stanno rispuntando i Burioni, i Rezza, i Galli. Manca solo Gigino Lopalco. Questo fa capire tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere in te, visto che lavori nel mondo della musica, ti stanno tagliando le gambe. Ti conviene lasciare il paese.





Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come ti capisco... Ti auguro il meglio



Grazie a Dio faccio anche altri lavori come autore. Mi concentrerò più su quello, caggiafà...


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcolate che siamo solo ad ottobre e fa ancora caldo. Qui da me è tranquillamente da mezze maniche. A novembre dicembre sarà il delirio. Penso che un nuovo lockdown non sia manco quotato. Già stanno rispuntando i Burioni, i Rezza, i Galli. Manca solo Gigino Lopalco. Questo fa capire tutto.



Solo un folle può pensare che a Novembre/Dicembre ci possano essere i numeri di Agosto/Settembre, appena arriverà l'influenza stagionale molti asintomatici di ora diventeranno sintomatici finiranno ricoverati.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Detto che mi dispiace per tutti voi che avrete nell'immediato problemi (ma i problemi ci saranno per tutti, tranne che per i dipendenti pubblici), qui il problema è un altro, altroché la dittatura, o la disputa tra negazionismo e "virus da moriremo tutti"...Il problema è sempre quello, la tenuta del sistema sanitario.
> I contagi crescono e siamo appena ad ottobre.
> Incombono i virus parainfluenzali e in inverno arriverà l'influenza.
> Il virus non si è ammorbidito, ma semplicemente lo scorso marzo c'era la combo virus influenzale+coronavirus che è stato letale per tante persone, combo che non c'era in estate.
> ...



Tenuto conto del lockdown, il distanziamento, le precauzioni e tutto il contorno, e soprattutto della carica virulenta che dovrebbe essere molto minore, mi aspetto che la normale influenza e il raffreddore vadano praticamente a zero come manifestazione.

Detta in parole povere, stiamo combattendo contro i carri armati, non dovrebbero farci paura i soldatini con il fucile.

La movida è solo il simulacro da stigmatizzare perché è legato psicologicamente al concetto di svago e divertimento, cosa che non va giù e deve essere cancellata dalla mente delle persone.

Che mettano l'esercito nei luoghi della movida e chi sgarra paga invece di buttare il bambino con i panni sporchi. Ma ci sarebbero tante fonti di virulenza, come gli assembramenti alle stazioni, le fughe verso i luoghi natii, i fuorigioco di rientro di quelli che vengono dal Bangladesh, etc etc. Purtroppo non si fa niente in certi casi, o minimo non si prevedono come detterebbe la sanità mentale e la competenza.

Vedremo.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono un folle può pensare che a Novembre/Dicembre ci possano essere i numeri di Agosto/Settembre, appena arriverà l'influenza stagionale molti asintomatici di ora diventeranno sintomatici finiranno ricoverati.



Secondo me le influenze comuni saranno un decimo o un ventesimo degli altri anni.


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me le influenze comuni saranno un decimo o un ventesimo degli altri anni.



Dici?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici?



Quasi ovvio a mio avviso.... nulla di che.

Se non erro pure in Australia mi pare di aver letto che le influenze comuni si sono manifestate in numero irrisorio rispetto al solito

E sempre se non erro, pure in Italia malattie come il morbillo si sono ridotte al lumicino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Cina non è più vicina. E' qui.
> 
> Comunque, possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo ma ci hanno completamente rovinato e stravolto la vita. Come già scritto, le 23 rappresentano l'orario di ingresso nei locali. Non di chiusura.



Abbraccia un cinese cit. Io gli sputerei un faccia altroché...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lunedì chiuderò l'attività, non c'è la faccio più a continuare così, sono alla soglia della pazzia e vi garantisco che stavolta ci scappano i morti



Sono in procinto di cedere la mia attività anche io, almeno spero di riuscirci, così da limitare i danni. Praticamente la svendo, ma non c'è la faccio più in queste condizioni.


----------



## Mika (3 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono in procinto di cedere la mia attività anche io, almeno spero di riuscirci, così da limitare i danni. Praticamente la svendo, ma non c'è la faccio più in queste condizioni.



E qualcuno a Marzo disse che "nessuno sarà lasciato indietro"... mi spiace per voi, i sacrifici di una vita... avete il mio virtuale quanto inutile abbraccio e vicinanza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere in te, visto che lavori nel mondo della musica, ti stanno tagliando le gambe. Ti conviene lasciare il paese.



Non é che da altre parti siano permessi.
É una situazione generale che vale in tutto il mondo, fino al vaccino


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono in procinto di cedere la mia attività anche io, almeno spero di riuscirci, così da limitare i danni. Praticamente la svendo, ma non c'è la faccio più in queste condizioni.



Direi che in futuro in qualsiasi contratto dii affitto o simili, compariranno clausole anti-pandemie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quasi ovvio a mio avviso.... nulla di che.
> 
> Se non erro pure in Australia mi pare di aver letto che le influenze comuni si sono manifestate in numero irrisorio rispetto al solito
> 
> E sempre se non erro, pure in Italia malattie come il morbillo si sono ridotte al lumicino.



Per forza, l’influenza si trasmette come il Covid,MES usi le precauzioni per il Covid (distanziamento, mascherine, igiene..) ti proteggi anche dall’influenza


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per forza, l’influenza si trasmette come il Covid,MES usi le precauzioni per il Covid (distanziamento, mascherine, igiene..) ti proteggi anche dall’influenza



Esatto, ma sto sempre attento a usare "ovvio"
L' ultima volta che l ho usato era luglio, quando dicevo che il problema covid sarebbe ovviamente tornato.
Sul termine "ovviamente" molti utenti si erano un po' risentiti, non erano pronti. Ma tant' è.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Ottobre 2020)

L'esercito per controllare la movida, gli assembramenti, le mascherine... mica per controllare i confini o le aree di degrado.
Siamo sempre più dentro la tirannia di tipo sino-comunista con la scusa di un virus.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> E qualcuno a Marzo disse che "nessuno sarà lasciato indietro"... mi spiace per voi, i sacrifici di una vita... avete il mio virtuale quanto inutile abbraccio e vicinanza.


Ti ringrazio, purtroppo è dura ma si deve trovare il modo di andare avanti.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Ottobre 2020)

ormai le uniche notizie da cercare sono quelle sul vaccino...


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ormai le uniche notizie da cercare sono quelle sul vaccino...



Hai ragione, vedi come ci siamo ridotti? Siamo diventati disperati...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2020)

Al momento giusto si è svegliato dal torpore anche la Mummia Bella, ha dichiarato di essere seriamente preoccupato per la situazione.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al momento giusto si è svegliato dal torpore anche la Mummia Bella, ha dichiarato di essere seriamente preoccupato per la situazione.



Chissà chi lo ha imboccato, Mozzarella...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, col nuovo DPCM il Governo annuncerà che *ristoranti, bar e locali dovranno chiudere non oltre le 23. In più, esercito in strada per controllare la movida*.



Follia totale.
Inizio a sperare in un colpo di stato e basta. Guerra civile a livello europeo e poi si riparte con ben altra tempra.

La movida non c'entra niente con l'aumento dei casi, si è visto in estate dove ce ne era molto di più... anche i più gnucchi di testa dovrebbero arrivarci.


----------



## Lambro (3 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Follia totale.
> Inizio a sperare in un colpo di stato e basta. Guerra civile a livello europeo e poi si riparte con ben altra tempra.
> 
> La movida non c'entra niente con l'aumento dei casi, si è visto in estate dove ce ne era molto di più... anche i più gnucchi di testa dovrebbero arrivarci.



Perdonami ma la movida estiva all'aperto è una cosa, la movida in 200 dentro ad una birreria al chiuso è tutta un'altra.
Io capisco lo stress della gente, ma non per questo si devon tenere gli occhi chiusi, pensare ai complotti e credere che realmente qualcuno voglia il proprio male.
La verità è che la bestia non era stata sconfitta, a differenza di quanti lo avevano ormai già certificato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Ottobre 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Follia totale.
> Inizio a sperare in un colpo di stato e basta. Guerra civile a livello europeo e poi si riparte con ben altra tempra.
> 
> La movida non c'entra niente con l'aumento dei casi, si è visto in estate dove ce ne era molto di più... anche i più gnucchi di testa dovrebbero arrivarci.



Prima lo capiamo e meglio è

Per fortuna c'è gente che sta iniziando a muoversi in questo senso.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma la movida estiva all'aperto è una cosa, la movida in 200 dentro ad una birreria al chiuso è tutta un'altra.
> Io capisco lo stress della gente, ma non per questo si devon tenere gli occhi chiusi, pensare ai complotti e credere che realmente qualcuno voglia il proprio male.
> La verità è che la bestia non era stata sconfitta, a differenza di quanti lo avevano ormai già certificato.



All'estero stanno discutendo misure molto più drastiche.
C'è grande preoccupazione per l'aumento dei contagi, nonostante le misure di distanziamento.
Vediamo. Capisco bene le reazioni personali, anche quelle più dure, poi però c'è una situazione generale da gestire.
Il problema è capire se si possa condurre le nostre vite normali convivendo col virus o meno. Navighiamo a vista. Ci aspetta un inverno molto teso, temo.


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2020)

dunque il dpcm per riaprire gli stadi al 25% è diventato il dpcm per il coprifuoco.
tutto perchè per tre giorni hanno superato la "soglia psicologica" dei duemila,peraltro privo di qualunque valenza scientifica.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo possiamo scordarci la vita che facevamo prima, come dissi tempo fa le conseguenze economiche e sociali di questa psicosi collettiva determineranno un cambiamento drastico e irreversibile. Quando uno stato usa i militari per dare la caccia a gente comune che si "assembra", a chi fa jogging, a chi non porta la mascherina e vedi tutti i giorni spacciatori e altra feccia girare indisturbati (anche durante il fot*uto coprifuoco da pandemia, pd) non puoi che prendere atto che questo è un paese che non merita di continuare a esistere. Che ci si comprino i crucchi, gli americani, i cinesi, che ci facciano fallire e si prendano aziende, monumenti e opere d'arte, quello che vogliono, per quanto mi riguarda lo stato italiano chiude qui la sua storia, lasciandoci sommersi da debiti che non potremo mai ripagare e distruggendo il nostro futuro. Forse quando tutte le aziende saranno chiuse e non riusciranno più a cavare tasse neanche svuotando i conti in banca, quando saremo ridotti alla fame come la Grecia, quando gli stipendi statali e le pensioni finiranno di arrivare puntuali si riuscirà a capire che ca*zo hanno combinato. Forse.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> All'estero stanno discutendo misure molto più drastiche.
> C'è grande preoccupazione per l'aumento dei contagi, nonostante le misure di distanziamento.
> Vediamo. Capisco bene le reazioni personali, anche quelle più dure, poi però c'è una situazione generale da gestire.
> Il problema è capire se si possa condurre le nostre vite normali convivendo col virus o meno. Navighiamo a vista. Ci aspetta un inverno molto teso, temo.



C’é anche la questione di cosa si intende per “vita normale”.

Ieri a casa mia un esempio tipo.

Io e mia moglie invitiamo a cena 2 amici. Cena, stando seduti al tavolo a circa 1 m di distanza reciproca, ma, ovviamente, senza mascherina, anche dopo il caffé.

Figlia 1 ad una festa ristretta di compleanno a cui partecipa la sua mini-bolla di 5 amiche (una da poco ha fatto il trapianto del midollo per Leucemia) . Niente mascherina, ma sono abbastanza prudenti nei contatti fuori da questa mini-bolla.

Figlia 2 cena di compleanno con la classe (anche in questo caso é per lei é la mini-bolla di amicizie principali). Locale non adeguato, distanze non garantite, ok che é il gruppo di frequentazione principale, ma essendo piú esteso (15 persone) avrebbe dovuto garantire maggiori distanze.

Vado a prendere Figlia 2 in centro a Cantù e vedo locali pieni di persone assembrate,m senza mascherina, ma intendo bar che tra dentro il locale e immediatamente di fronte hanno circa 100 persone (che immagino siano le piú disparate) che chiacchierano a 30-40 cm d distanza con un bicchiere in mano. La situazione era comune in almeno 2 bar del centro.

Cosa é vita normale, cosa va concesso?

Per me la cena con amici, in numero ridotto cercando di restare abbastanza distanziati si puó fare, anche se in caso ci si puó rinunciare.
La festa di compleanno privata a cui partecipa una bolla ristretta di amicizie si deve poter concedere, isola e nuovamente, completamente i giovani ha un costo sociale pesante.
La cena della classe si puó fare, ma il locale deve garantire spazio tra i commensali e spazio tra i tavoli adeguato, quando escono per passeggiare, devono indossare mascherina. Ma a e questo bisognerá valutare finché si potrá farlo.

La movida con centinaia di persone assembrate a bere ecc..... No! Usate tinder piuttosto.

La modulazione dei comportamenti non sembra che siamo in grado di definirla autonomamente (io troverei assurdo comportarmi come quei ragazzi della movida, ma evidentemente non é cosí per tutti), quindi, purtroppo, serve una “legge” che definisca i comportamenti permessi e organismi (anche l’esercito se le forze pubbliche non sono sufficienti, tanto non é che l’esercito ha altro da fare) che le fanno rispettare almeno i limiti nei posti pubblici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é anche la questione di cosa si intende per “vita normale”.
> 
> Ieri a casa mia un esempio tipo.
> 
> ...



Chissà quante di queste robe sono davvero reali, ormai quando parli tu non riesco a credere ad una sola parola. Pur di screditare i "disobbedienti" butti melma da mesi sulla mia categoria, solo per cercare di giustificare le azioni del tuo amato partito. Per te o locali sono il male assoluto, inventi storie senza senso ma se si parla dei parchi, delle stazioni, delle zone di spaccio quelle ti stanno bene perché ci sono i tuoi amichetti colorati. Quasi tutti i locali hanno numero ridotto tra il 30 e il 50% dei posti, distanze, la mascherina te la togli solo al tuo tavolo e nessuno ti viene a sputare addosso come vuoi far credere tu.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Purtroppo possiamo scordarci la vita che facevamo prima, come dissi tempo fa le conseguenze economiche e sociali di questa psicosi collettiva determineranno un cambiamento drastico e irreversibile. Quando uno stato usa i militari per dare la caccia a gente comune che si "assembra", a chi fa jogging, a chi non porta la mascherina e vedi tutti i giorni spacciatori e altra feccia girare indisturbati (anche durante il fot*uto coprifuoco da pandemia, pd) non puoi che prendere atto che questo è un paese che non merita di continuare a esistere. Che ci si comprino i crucchi, gli americani, i cinesi, che ci facciano fallire e si prendano aziende, monumenti e opere d'arte, quello che vogliono, per quanto mi riguarda lo stato italiano chiude qui la sua storia, lasciandoci sommersi da debiti che non potremo mai ripagare e distruggendo il nostro futuro. Forse quando tutte le aziende saranno chiuse e non riusciranno più a cavare tasse neanche svuotando i conti in banca, quando saremo ridotti alla fame come la Grecia, quando gli stipendi statali e le pensioni finiranno di arrivare puntuali si riuscirà a capire che ca*zo hanno combinato. Forse.



Non é nient'altro che la realtà, e giuro che chiudere e sentire le lodi a qusti abusi mi fa soltanto venir voglia di sfasciare qualunque cosa.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2020)

Sta roba del coprifuoco alle 23, se confermata, sarà un colpo basso incredibile alla categoria ed anche a noi cittadini che vogliamo svagarci un pò. Quello è l'orario in cui esco di solito, nel fine settimana, se voglio bere una cosa con un amico o con una ragazza. Tra l'atro, quest'estate più di qualche gestore di locali mi ha detto che si stava attrezzando per l'inverno, con più posti all'aperto e stufette (i classici "funghi). Quindi, non vedo cosa ci sia di male a bersi una cosa all'aperto, distanziati, e pure riscaldati.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é anche la questione di cosa si intende per “vita normale”.
> 
> Ieri a casa mia un esempio tipo.
> 
> ...



Facile a dirsi , difficile a farsi : quante persone vivono e lavorano grazie agli 'assembramenti'????
Chiudiamo allora mezzi pubblici, stadi, concerti, locali, bar, ecc ecc ecc ecc.
Praticamente si sta chiedendo di tornare idealmente al medioevo.
Ma ti pare possibile?????

Poi, perdonami, non è che tua figlia giocando a basket rischi meno di chi va a farsi un aperitivo al bar.
Anzi, forse rischia di più.
Sai cosa vuol dire proibire tutti gli sport di contatto giovanili/dlettantistici?
Ci diamo tutti al tennis o alla corsa???


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta roba del coprifuoco alle 23, se confermata, sarà un colpo basso incredibile alla categoria ed anche a noi cittadini che vogliamo svagarci un pò. Quello è l'orario in cui esco di solito, nel fine settimana, se voglio bere una cosa con un amico o con una ragazza. Tra l'atro, quest'estate più di qualche gestore di locali mi ha detto che si stava attrezzando per l'inverno, con più posti all'aperto e stufette (i classici "funghi). Quindi, non vedo cosa ci sia di male a bersi una cosa all'aperto, distanziati, e pure riscaldati.



Uscire dopo le 23 per andare a bere qualcosa? Bestia pentiti 

Buttiamola così, se fare fare sarcasmo non è ancora vietato dai DPCM rossi


----------



## Rikyg83 (4 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Facile a dirsi , difficile a farsi : quante persone vivono e lavorano grazie agli 'assembramenti'????
> Chiudiamo allora mezzi pubblici, stadi, concerti, locali, bar, ecc ecc ecc ecc.
> Praticamente si sta chiedendo di tornare idealmente al medioevo.
> Ma ti pare possibile?????
> ...



Infatti si parte con lo stop dei locali alle 23, poi si porterà il coprifuoco alle 19, piano piano gli sport saranno bloccati..progressivamente si tornerà al lockdown, oramai è acclarato.
Sarà un lockdown diverso, sicuramente potremo uscire di casa per fare una passeggiata senza un foglio ridicolo di autocertificazione, questo sì, ma indubbiamente verranno limitate tantissimo le attività. Ad esempio - secondo me - ristoranti e bar rimarranno aperti solo di giorno in primis per dare da mangiare ai lavoratori in trasferta.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Infatti si parte con lo stop dei locali alle 23, poi si porterà il coprifuoco alle 19, piano piano gli sport saranno bloccati..progressivamente si tornerà al lockdown, oramai è acclarato.
> Sarà un lockdown diverso, sicuramente potremo uscire di casa per fare una passeggiata senza un foglio ridicolo di autocertificazione, questo sì, ma indubbiamente verranno limitate tantissimo le attività. Ad esempio - secondo me - ristoranti e bar rimarranno aperti solo di giorno in primis per dare da mangiare ai lavoratori in trasferta.



Beh allora cala il sipario sulla vita e sull'economia.
Se gli uomini di scienza stavolta non si prendono le loro responsabilità rischiamo di mandare in vacca un paese.
Mi sono rotto le balle ovunque vada e qualunque cosa faccia di firmare documenti tipici dello scarica-barile italiano.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2020)

bisogna smettere di pagare le tasse,è l'unica soluzione.
mancano le palle per radunarsi in massa purtroppo,per cui lo sciopero fiscale mi sembra unica via
nel 2011 a Il Cairo oltre 1 milione di persone in un momento dove venivi sparato,arrestato e torturato.
e non si farebbero certo problemi a rifarlo per il coronavirus,un mese fa in Mali hanno deposto il dittatore.
sono capaci gli italiani di fare altrettanto a Roma ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna smettere di pagare le tasse,è l'unica soluzione.
> mancano le palle per radunarsi in massa purtroppo,per cui lo sciopero fiscale mi sembra unica via
> nel 2011 a Il Cairo oltre 1 milione di persone in un momento dove venivi sparato,arrestato e torturato.
> sono capaci gli italiani di fare altrettanto a Roma ?



Hai ragione da vendere, in gran parte é colpa nostra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna smettere di pagare le tasse,è l'unica soluzione.
> mancano le palle per radunarsi in massa purtroppo,per cui lo sciopero fiscale mi sembra unica via
> nel 2011 a Il Cairo oltre 1 milione di persone in un momento dove venivi sparato,arrestato e torturato.
> e non si farebbero certo problemi a rifarlo per il coronavirus,un mese fa in Mali hanno deposto il dittatore.
> sono capaci gli italiani di fare altrettanto a Roma ?



Peccato che 8 su 10 almeno sono favorevoli ad adottare soluzioni per il contenimento del contagio.
Io personalmente posso capire il dramma di chi lavora nel mondo dell’intrattenimento, dei locali,dei bar, dei teatri, dei cinema, della musica...ho sempre timore a parlare di argomento Covid, perché capisco il dramma economico, di prospettiva futura che vivono.
Lo stesso Ringhio che sempre mi usa come bersaglio, come biasimarlo? Pur non condividendo la posizione “l’unico modo per riprenderci la nostra vita é riprenderla a fare normalmente come se il Covid non esistesse”, capisco che personalmente molte persone vedano le alternative come “morte economico-sociale” certa è che quindi spingano per giocarsi le proprie chance alla “lotteria del Covid” che in questo momento sembra distribuire molti premi.

Ma bisogna capire che questa non puó essere una scelta individuale, solo una scelta collettiva di prudenza é una scelta che protegge chi invece vuole evitare il contagio di massa. 
Se 10 milioni di persone fanno tutto come prima, entrano in massa nei bar, nei ristoranti coinvolgono anche me.
Se, queste vanno nei locali la sera e magari si contagiano in 1 milione di cui lo 0,5% va in terapia intensiva mi ritrovo con le terapie intensive sature e tantissimi che possono contagiare i loro nipoti, che poi contagiano mio figlio, che contagiano i miei genitori.
Non c’é spazio per decisioni individuali.
Servono decisioni collettive e lamcollettivitá é in grandissima maggioranza favorevole ad adottare provvedimenti di contenimento del contagio.


----------



## danjr (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione da vendere, in gran parte é colpa nostra



Per il tuo settore il vero problema non sono tanto le limitazioni, quanto secondo me il fatto di ricevere zero supporto e continuità dalle istituzioni. Se l'unica vostra soluzione per non perderci troppi soldi è chiudere tutto, allora vuol dire che lo stato ha fallito a prescindere, virus o non virus. I soldi si trovano se si vuole, magari tagliando qualcosina a chi ha sempre ricevuto fino all'ultimo centesimo (magari stando a casa), togliendo il reddito di cittadinanza, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato che 8 su 10 almeno sono favorevoli ad adottare soluzioni per il contenimento del contagio.
> Io personalmente posso capire il dramma di chi lavora nel mondo dell’intrattenimento, dei locali,dei bar, dei teatri, dei cinema, della musica...ho sempre timore a parlare di argomento Covid, perché capisco il dramma economico, di prospettiva futura che vivono.
> Lo stesso Ringhio che sempre mi usa come bersaglio, come biasimarlo? Pur non condividendo la posizione “l’unico modo per riprenderci la nostra vita é riprenderla a fare normalmente come se il Covid non esistesse”, capisco che personalmente molte persone vedano le alternative come “morte economico-sociale” certa è che quindi spingano per giocarsi le proprie chance alla “lotteria del Covid” che in questo momento sembra distribuire molti premi.
> 
> ...



La "collettività" in Italia, quegli 8 su 10 che nomini, sono guarda caso pensionati, lavoratori statali, gente che prende il reddito di cittadinanza e probabilmente quelli talmente ricchi che non lavorare per 5 anni non farebbe loro differenza (e che tra l'altro stanno mangiando in tutti i modi con mascherine e simili). La cosa importante è che sia chiaro a tutti che un altro lockdown sulla falsariga di quello di marzo decreterà la fine dell'economia di questo paese. Sono dovuti andare in Europa come mendicanti a chiedere soldi dopo aver fatto interventi ridicoli (600 euro a tutte le partite IVA, indipendentemente dal fatturato...lol) e nonostante i trionfalismi hanno ottenuto solo miliardi a debito rateizzati in tipo 10 anni, quando già nel 2021 la parte vitale dell'economia, le piccole e medie imprese, saranno morte e sepolte. C'è gente che ancora deve ricevere la cassa integrazione di marzo, mentre gli statali e i pensionati hanno sempre preso fino all'ultimo centesimo, qui mi sembra che si stia giocando col fuoco e non ci si renda conto che non ci sarà alcun paese al ritorno alla normalità (se ci sarà, se decideranno di concederlo), nessuna prospettiva futura per i vostri figli, tensioni sociali elevatissime.


----------



## danjr (4 Ottobre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La "collettività" in Italia, quegli 8 su 10 che nomini, sono guarda caso pensionati, lavoratori statali, gente che prende il reddito di cittadinanza e probabilmente quelli talmente ricchi che non lavorare per 5 anni non farebbe loro differenza (e che tra l'altro stanno mangiando in tutti i modi con mascherine e simili). La cosa importante è che sia chiaro a tutti che un altro lockdown sulla falsariga di quello di marzo decreterà la fine dell'economia di questo paese. Sono dovuti andare in Europa come mendicanti a chiedere soldi dopo aver fatto interventi ridicoli (600 euro a tutte le partite IVA, indipendentemente dal fatturato...lol) e nonostante i trionfalismi hanno ottenuto solo miliardi a debito rateizzati in tipo 10 anni, quando già nel 2021 la parte vitale dell'economia, le piccole e medie imprese, saranno morte e sepolte. C'è gente che ancora deve ricevere la cassa integrazione di marzo, mentre gli statali e i pensionati hanno sempre preso fino all'ultimo centesimo, qui mi sembra che si stia giocando col fuoco e non ci si renda conto che non ci sarà alcun paese al ritorno alla normalità (se ci sarà, se decideranno di concederlo), nessuna prospettiva futura per i vostri figli, tensioni sociali elevatissime.



Se leggi il mio post precedente ho detto la stessa cosa. Sarebbero disponibili le categorie da te citate a rinunciare a 100 euro al mese per sopperire a chi è ora in difficoltà?


----------



## Goro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo il ruolo designato dall'Europa per l'Italia è quello della discarica, il PD fa solo manovre di impoverimento così da obbligare ad attivare il MES. Con questo coprifuoco salutiamo imprese e lavoratori rimasti.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2020)

Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo, ma la verità è che quei maledetti cinesi (E i loro compari demogorgoni) ci hanno distrutto e stravolto l’esistenza. Probabilmente non torneremo mai più alla vera normalità. Qualcuno crede davvero ad un unico vaccino risolutivo? Finirebbe la mangiatoia.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2020)

Non focalizatevi troppo sul coprifuoco delle 23.
È una cavolata chiudere i bar alle 23, ma semplicemente spiegabile

È solo un tentativo estremo, direi quasi la ricerca di un miracolo, per evitare di chiudere bar e ristoranti del tutto.

Non andate ad analizzare ogni cavillo, che è inutile.

Tra indossare mascherine e chiudere tutte le attività di nuovo, nel mezzo ci sono solo questi tentativi estremi, ma non è che ci sia molto da inventarsi.


----------



## Goro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possiamo fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo, ma la verità è che quei maledetti cinesi (E i loro compari demogorgoni) ci hanno distrutto e stravolto l’esistenza. Probabilmente non torneremo mai più alla vera normalità. Qualcuno crede davvero ad un unico vaccino risolutivo? Finirebbe la mangiatoia.



La Cina ha fatto scuola, esportando un sistema di modello dittatoriale funzionante


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non focalizatevi troppo sul coprifuoco delle 23.
> È una cavolata chiudere i bar alle 23, ma semplicemente spiegabile
> 
> È solo un tentativo estremo, direi quasi la ricerca di un miracolo, per evitare di chiudere bar e ristoranti del tutto.
> ...



Si, una cosa da fare c'è, lasciare tutto com'è visto che NON ESISTE ALCUNA EMERGENZA OGGI. Ma loro non vedono l'ora di chiudere tutto nuovamente, ed ogni scorreggia è buona per portare limitazioni.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato che 8 su 10 almeno sono favorevoli ad adottare soluzioni per il contenimento del contagio.



l'opinione di chi non ha una vita sociale non conta nulla,perchè non devono modificare la propria vita.
chiedere ai pensionati del coprifuoco è come chiedere a un valdostano degli sbarchi via mare.
prova a fare il sondaggio dicendo che verranno tagliate le pensioni,comprese quelle sociali e minime,e poi vediamo il risultato quando vengono toccati.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, una cosa da fare c'è, lasciare tutto com'è visto che NON ESISTE ALCUNA EMERGENZA OGGI. Ma loro non vedono l'ora di chiudere tutto nuovamente, ed ogni scorreggia è buona per portare limitazioni.



Ok, è vero ma dimentichi un punto: non bisogna arrivare a dire "siamo in emergenza".

Quando ti rendi conto di essere in emergenza è gia tardi


----------

